# Trip to Mobile/Pensacola Finally Happening



## swansdude (Nov 9, 2013)

Been waiting on this for a while looks like we are coming over from Australia in July, hope to have a few guided trips and some self guided beach walking trips. 

Looking forward on trying to catch a few new species and was wondering if you guys could recommend some flies or styles for july beach/surf/jetty bashing? 

I'll be on foot with a hire car so no boat other than the guided trips.

I think i'll bring my #9 maybe #8 depending on which guided trips I do. 

Any help greatly appreciated, never fly fished in your area before.
thx


----------



## abacodan (May 17, 2008)

*Fly fishing Pensacola*

Certainly need to book a trip with Capt. Baz of www.gulfbreezeguideservice.com. Baz has been fishing these waters for over 50 years, and is well versed in chasing fish on fly and using the right patterns for the right situation. He was my fishing hero as a kid almost 40 years ago, and he still is. You'll learn a tremendous amount out on the water with him for a day. There is a fishing chart produced called "Hot Spots", which highlights many of the key areas to fish in the local waters. Would highly recommend ordering one of those. You'll find that a number of the spots highlighted can be accessed from land for wade fishing. Tie up plenty of clousers with varying weighted eyes in size #2, lots of flash, chartreuse and white is usually good. Baz also uses some pretty tiny #4 and #6 sparse flies for the False Albacore, or "Bonito" which will sometimes school pretty close to shore. 

Tight Lines and enjoy our waters....


----------



## swansdude (Nov 9, 2013)

Been emailing Baz the dates have to line up I have his available days just gotta hope they line up with mine, thx for that.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Bring the 8 rigged with clousers and sink tip or intermediate sink, and the 9 rigged with float and big poppers. Surf candy, both of them.


----------



## swansdude (Nov 9, 2013)

Thx mate will do


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

if you really want to blow your skirt up and have an experience, go fish the Biloxi Marsh for redfish. Sight casting to giant reds in 10 inches of water is worth it. 

When are you coming? We fish over there all the time and maybe could hook up.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Or stay in Pensacola and do the same thing.


----------



## swansdude (Nov 9, 2013)

heading over mid july for 10 days before we head to colorado, can't wait


----------

